# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Mike Steely

## Tydude

I am hearing rumors that Mike Steely is no longer working for WWLS The Sports Animal Can anyone confirmed that to me.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I am hearing rumors that Mike Steely is no longer working for WWLS The Sports Animal Can anyone confirmed that to me.


Just on vacation, from what I understand. It was a little odd last week because he and Curtis were on vacation at the same time, so Mark Rodgers and John Rohde were subbing, and this week Steely is the only one off.

----------


## Stew

Wow, I hope that's not true.

----------


## Pete

BIG shakeup getting ready to happen in local sports radio.

Wish I could say more but I can't at this point.

----------


## Tydude

Hopefully they get rid of the Morning Animals and have a radio show with Matt Pinto

----------


## betts

Matt Pinto does do a great job.  I'm always pleased if I turn the radio on and hear his voice.

----------


## SoonerDave

> BIG shakeup getting ready to happen in local sports radio.
> 
> Wish I could say more but I can't at this point.


Now c'mon, Pete, you can't come here and say something like THAT and then duck out  :Smile: 

How 'bout a hint?

Pure speculation: A "big" shakeup would have to involve either departure/retirement of either Eschbach or Traber from WWLS, or if the other sports station in town is changing formats/closing shop. Another "big" shakeup might be if WWLS were to lose its status as flagship for the Thunder, I suppose, but I can't see that happening. About the only other thing I can think of would be a _lot_ of names at the Animal leaving, moving to another station, or changing schedules. 

Can you say if I'm at least in the ballpark, Pete??

I must admit that as only a casual basketball fan its hard for me to enjoy Thunder/Matt Pinto discussions much into the offseason, but I guess that's my problem. I'd love to hear more of John Rohde on the Animal, think he brings a great presence to whatever discussions he's on. It wouldn't surprise me if Mark Rodgers were to leave, as he doesn't strike me as one of their more popular personas. Don't dislike him, just doesn't strike me as especially "magnetic," but I don't know that his departure would be a "big shakeup..."

Ahhh, the speculation!!

----------


## SoonerDave

> Hopefully they get rid of the Morning Animals and have a radio show with Matt Pinto


Not impossible, but from what I understand the morning show is actually pretty successful, ratings-wise, so unless they're really overhauling the station I doubt they'll ditch it.

----------


## okcboomer

Haven't listened to the animal in quite some time.  Every time I turn over a commercial is on.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Haven't listened to the animal in quite some time.  Every time I turn over a commercial is on.


Yeah, commercials are taking over everywhere. Gotta pay the bills somehow, I guess. Don't imagine they're any less frequent on WWLS than other stations. 

I listen to them off and on most days, and even with commercials its better than listening to the clackety-clack of keyboards in my office. Harmless entertainment, I 'spose.

----------


## okcboomer

Check into podcasts.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Check into podcasts.


At work, its just easier to turn on the Animal and let it go.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Not impossible, but from what I understand the morning show is actually pretty successful, ratings-wise, so unless they're really overhauling the station I doubt they'll ditch it.


True that the morning show is successful. But I don't get it. I may be showing how ancient I am but I think about 90% of what they consider fully is just plain stupid.

----------


## SoonerDave

> True that the morning show is successful. But I don't get it. I may be showing how ancient I am but I think about 90% of what they consider fully is just plain stupid.


They're obviously no Johnny Carson (how's THAT for showing one's age  :Smile:  ), and yeah, sometimes they break into the stupid, but hey, its local radio, my expectations aren't that high, and who knows, maybe I'm just dense enough to be easily entertained.  :Smile:  Its not for everyone, to be sure, but most of the time its harmless silliness. I just don't get into too much pop music, so they're good enough for me.

My only real complaint with them is when they (primarily Lump) wanders off into the genuinely crude/disgusting, and I just turn it off for a while. I do enjoy Pat Jones' insights on BBJ's show. Eschbach is not nearly as relevant now has he was back in the heyday of the wishbone, back when he more or less was part of the birth of sports radio when he did a sports talk segment on KTOK AM 1000 between 6 and 7pm weeknights back in the mid/late 70's...

----------


## Geographer

I kind of hope it's Al's time to go...as someone that's a youngster, I don't really enjoy listening to Al talk at all really.  I'm glad his show is the night cap though, because by that time I'm at home or out doing something so I don't have to listen to it (like at work when I listen to the other shows).

I'd be ok if these people left: Lump, Al, BBJ (staple in local media, I just don't care for his radio show).
I'd be disappointed if these people left: Curtis, Rodgers, Traber (annoying guy, entertaining show).
Need more of: Rhode, Curtis, Pinto (only during NBA season..)

----------


## HangryHippo

"Yesterday, 04:06 PM #4 Pete  

BIG shakeup getting ready to happen in local sports radio.

Wish I could say more but I can't at this point."

Pete, were you talking about the new venture with Tyler Media that the Lost Ogle tweeted about this morning?

----------


## SoonerDave

From Twitter:

"ZMediaCritic has learned Mike Steely is leaving the Sports Animal for a new radio venture with OKC Tyler Media."

So I guess he really is gone from the Animal. That's too bad, enjoyed his "calming" influence on the show. Wish him well.

----------


## Tydude

Also i am he hearing rumors that they are letting go the attire Morning Animals Staff and Mark Rogers and Jim Traber leaving the station. Can't Confirmed it but thats what i am hearing as of right now

----------


## SoonerDave

> Also i am he hearing rumors that they are letting go the attire Morning Animals Staff and Mark Rogers and Jim Traber leaving the station. Can't Confirmed it but thats what i am hearing as of right now


That would be a big deal. Wonder if Rogers is done with broadcast media, or if perhaps he's following Steely (and Fitzpatrick?) to the Tyler gig. Wow. Lots of stuff going on. 

If the Traber story is true, it could be for health reasons as much as anything. Realize lots of folks don't like him for various reasons, but he's just done the hip replacement, and he's pending shoulder surgery, and at some point the radio gig may not be worth the hassle. However, he did talk about looking forward to covering the upcoming football season just before his vacation, so that would suggest he wasn't expecting to leave, and I can't fathom they'd want him to leave - big ratings draw whether positive or negative.

----------


## Pete

> "Yesterday, 04:06 PM #4 Pete  
> 
> BIG shakeup getting ready to happen in local sports radio.
> 
> Wish I could say more but I can't at this point."
> 
> Pete, were you talking about the new venture with Tyler Media that the Lost Ogle tweeted about this morning?


Yes.

----------


## traxx

I can't believe how many of you still listen to this station. I've been listening to KREF for about the past 5 years and it's much better. Although Toby was better before he became the voice of the Sooners. Now he has too many interviews with OU people. But still better than anything the SA has to offer.

----------


## BoulderSooner

others are saying that rodgers and traber are going to the new station as well ..

----------


## HangryHippo

I don't listen to sports radio at all here.  Even if they had better on-air talent more of the time, I can't stand the poor quality of the signal.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I can't believe how many of you still listen to this station. I've been listening to KREF for about the past 5 years and it's much better. Although Toby was better before he became the voice of the Sooners. Now he has too many interviews with OU people. But still better than anything the SA has to offer.


Guess its just a matter of preference. Tried KREF a few times and just didn't care for it. Potayto, potahto..  :Smile:

----------


## SoonerDave

> others are saying that rodgers and traber are going to the new station as well ..


WOW - this would be a huge blow to the Animal. Hate him or not, Traber is a big ratings draw. 

Wonder when formal announcements will happen?

----------


## theparkman81

My question is now that steele is coming over to tyler, which station is going to flip.

----------


## SoonerDave

> My question is now that steele is coming over to tyler, which station is going to flip.


Now there's scuttlebutt that its going to be 107.7, and another place concurred that Rogers and Traber were making the jump along with Steely. 


Be fun to see how many of these rumors end up being true once it all shakes out.

----------


## OklahomaNick

Gosh, this is all CRAZY news if it happens! Will be interesting to see what all happens. If Mike Steely, Traber, & Mark Rogers left the Animal, I would probably never listen to them again.. and I listen to a LOT of sports talk radio. 

Anyone have any details on this new Tyler Media venture?
They must have a ton of $$$ to spend on salaries!

----------


## SoonerDave

> Gosh, this is all CRAZY news if it happens! Will be interesting to see what all happens. If Mike Steely, Traber, & Mark Rogers left the Animal, I would probably never listen to them again.. and I listen to a LOT of sports talk radio. 
> 
> Anyone have any details on this new Tyler Media venture?
> They must have a ton of $$$ to spend on salaries!


When does the Animal's contract as the anchor station for the Thunder expire? What will they have left as a draw? Thunder bkb and Al? Hmmm...

I agree, this is a very bold move for Tyler and it reminds me of when Traber and Al were on competing stations for a while. 

This is huge stuff! Fun to watch it all unfold.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I can't believe how many of you still listen to this station. I've been listening to KREF for about the past 5 years and it's much better. Although Toby was better before he became the voice of the Sooners. Now he has too many interviews with OU people. But still better than anything the SA has to offer.


I turned it off several years ago, when Al was smacking B-B-Q and talking at the same time..that did it for me..only time I listen now is on the drive home after a game to hear the Thunder recap.

----------


## Bob Loblaw

> I can't believe how many of you still listen to this station. I've been listening to KREF for about the past 5 years and it's much better. Although Toby was better before he became the voice of the Sooners. Now he has too many interviews with OU people. But still better than anything the SA has to offer.


I got tired of listening to the Animal years ago when it became obvious to me that the hosts (Steely, Eschbach, Traber, Rodgers, BBJ) were bu!!sh!tting their way through questions, regurgitating what I had already read in the Sports section or seen on SportsCenter.  Al and Traber would talk about goings-on at OU practices like they were there when reality was the team was practicing in Norman while they were in the studio on the NW Expressway.  The lack of substance, Craig Humphreys' bludgeoning of us with golf factoids, the constant arguing for no reason, the lack of respect for listeners and the overblown sense of importance for themselves just became too much for my liking.

So I made the switch to KREF and haven't looked back.  Toby and TJ are awesome in the morning (I agree with traxx that Toby has become more "corporate" since his OU hire but he's still entertaining), Dusty and Teddy are good for the drive home, James Hale is bearable if you accept that he'll spin everything about OU in as positive a light as possible ("y'know, that interception Landry threw at the end of the game was really the best thing that could have happened for the Sooners so they can work on that this week at practice......").  I miss Myron Patton in the late AM (hello DPShow on 1340) and I wish that Berry Tramel would come back to the Ref but all in all, I appreciate the way they put on their shows, making it more about the listeners and having good discussion, more tolerance for differing points of view and less about self-promotion.

Whatever happens with the Sports Animal and this new Tyler Media venture, I hope it doesn't affect the good guys at KREF.

Bob

----------


## Pete

Press release is forthcoming, probably tomorrow.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I am hearing rumors that Mike Steely is no longer working for WWLS The Sports Animal Can anyone confirmed that to me.


TyDude...is the fact you started this thread and that Steely et al are heading to...."Ty"ler media just an incredible coincidence??  :Smile:

----------


## traxx

> Guess its just a matter of preference. Tried KREF a few times and just didn't care for it. Potayto, potahto..


What's not to care for? I love it. Especially when Dusty and Teddy have guest on like Brian Urlacher and other dudes they played with. I also love their breakdown on football conversations. They can tell you if a guy is more suited to play a 2 technique or 3 technique etc.

As for Traber, it'd be more cool if he'd talk about his role on East Bound and Down more.

----------


## SoonerDave

> What's not to care for? I love it. Especially when Dusty and Teddy have guest on like Brian Urlacher and other dudes they played with. I also love their breakdown on football conversations. They can tell you if a guy is more suited to play a 2 technique or 3 technique etc.


That's great, glad you like it. As I said, different strokes. You like it, I didn't, its all just opinion anyway. Enjoy.

----------


## Tydude

EyeAmTruth: KRXO 107.7 in Oklahoma is changing from Classic Rock to Sports Talk. Most of the on air talent at The Sports Animal will be going to KRXO.

----------


## Tydude

EyeAmTruth: @OKCThunderdude being told Traber and Steely (sp) for sure. But cant confirm. They are having a meeting at 430 to make announcement

----------


## Tydude

Pete-Do you know when the new station is going to start

----------


## 5alive

Wow...this is quite surprising. 107.7 (if that's the station that going to flip) has a better signal

----------


## Tydude

I am praying and hoping that with the middle of the day show open up that Matt Pinto gets his own show

----------


## 5alive

If someone gets any details from the press conference, please post...

----------


## Edgar

Tramel?

----------


## Tydude

Prediction on the new Sports Animal Lineup: BBJ from 9-12 PM Matt Pinto from 12-2 Sam Mayes or Myron Patton 2-4  Al and host at 2:00 from 4-6 and Al from 6-8

----------


## Midtowner

It's been awhile since I looked into radio ads, but IIRC, KRXO was one of the most successful formats out there.  Surprising that sports talk would be where they'd go.  Of course if they keep the format mostly the same as the Animal, they ran a ridiculous amount of commercials, so that might be where things pay off?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Yep, I'm surprised KRXO will be a new format but look at KOMA.  Everything you hear on 92.5 used to be on 107.7.  Will be interesting to see how it all turns out and hopefully they won't be talking about their granddaughter's ballerina practice or the horrible linguini they ate on their summer vacation...lol.

----------


## ThomPaine

> Yep, I'm surprised KRXO will be a new format but look at KOMA.  Everything you hear on 92.5 used to be on 107.7.  Will be interesting to see how it all turns out and hopefully they won't be talking about their granddaughter's ballerina practice or the horrible linguini they ate on their summer vacation...lol.


Yup.  That's when I started feeling old.  All of my music is on 1520/92.5!!!  And I remember when "sports radio" _was_ Al Eshbach.  That's it.  Just Al.

----------


## krisb

Perhaps this will become a white collar vs. blue collar sports talk rivalry.

----------


## bradh

It's been so refreshing to hear George Schroeder, a true pro on the Animal today.

I hate that Rodgers is leaving, but good riddance to the other guys.  How Al ever became any type of "authority" on anything sports is ridiculous.  Traeber is the ultimate, as ultimate blowhard.  I've never heard a guy who was apparently a badass (in his own mind) let unknown callers get him worked into such a panty wad.  

If this opens Pinto to his own show that's great.  I also don't mind JD Runnels when he's on air.

That all being said, with 105.3 now playing Rome, 1340 with the DP show, and 640 with SVP, why would anyone listen to the local guys?

----------


## Tydude

Tyler Media to launch a sports station at FM 107.7 in August | News OK

----------


## SoonerDave

> It's been so refreshing to hear George Schroeder, a true pro on the Animal today.
> 
> I hate that Rodgers is leaving, but good riddance to the other guys.  *How Al ever became any type of "authority" on anything sports is ridiculous*.  Traeber is the ultimate, as ultimate blowhard.  I've never heard a guy who was apparently a badass (in his own mind) let unknown callers get him worked into such a panty wad.  
> 
> If this opens Pinto to his own show that's great.  I also don't mind JD Runnels when he's on air.
> 
> That all being said, with 105.3 now playing Rome, 1340 with the DP show, and 640 with SVP, why would anyone listen to the local guys?


You might want to check up on your Oklahoma journalistic sports history. Al was the sports editor of the long defunct Oklahoma Journal newspaper back in the 70's, and during that time essentially started the whole notion of sports radio when he did an hour-long sports radio show on the old KTOK AM 1000 just as the Journal was going away. He did a one-hour call in show every night with (originally) a co-host named Lou Staples, who passed away and was replaced with Ed Sossen. They were a fixture in Oklahoma media back when KTOK was the anchor for the OU Sports Network, and Eschbach was the radio color commentator alongside John Brooks for OU basketball games. He also did post-game locker room shows following OU games on KTOK, and did them until OU awarded the rights contract away (in a move that I have always thought was calculated to get rid of John Brooks, who was running afoul of OU athletic leadership during that time, but that's a different thread). 

The point in this little discourse is that while Al may be grating, and may not quite have the insiders insight he once had, to say that is "authority" is "ridiculous" is to reflect an ignorance of the facts. He is legitimately one of the true originators of the entire _notion_ of sports radio in the monster it has become. He's been doing some form of sports radio for longer than some folks on this board have even been alive. 

Jim and Al were on separate stations a few years ago, and I do hate that they'll be split up again if these rumors about Traber going to Tyler prove true. That said, I've often wondered if Al might actually consider retirement at some point...he's hardly a spring chicken anymore. Lots of people dislike Traber, which is their prerogative, but his interviews with other baseball types are often very insightful and well done. Yeah, he gets wound up easily, but if that weren't part of who he was, he wouldn't be the lightning rod he has become. 

As far as having a "reason to listen to the local guys," I'd rather listen to an hour of the local guys than two minutes of most national shows. I find most of the national radio hosts to be an unyielding yawn, and much prefer locally relevant talk, although as a Sooner fan I'm not at all interested in "OU is great, OU is wonderful" all the time, either. 

Only time willl tell how it will all shake out, I suppose.

----------


## bradh

Al, is that you?

I've lived here 4.5 years, all I've heard is a bumbling idiot who wants to talk about girls (in a creepy way) and talk about traveling.  He's OKC's version of Houston's John McClain, who is supposed to be the Texans' beat writer and radio personality, but all he ever wants to talk about his having a bit part in some straight to DVD movie where he got to meet Dennis Quaid and Diane Lane (lucky bastard).  There are better options.  I'm sure he had his time, but it's not now.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Al, is that you?
> 
> I've lived here 4.5 years, all I've heard is a bumbling idiot who wants to talk about girls (in a creepy way) and talk about traveling.  He's OKC's version of Houston's John McClain, who is supposed to be the Texans' beat writer and radio personality, but all he ever wants to talk about his having a bit part in some straight to DVD movie where he got to meet Dennis Quaid and Diane Lane (lucky bastard).  There are better options.  I'm sure he had his time, but it's not now.


No, not Al, just someone who has followed OK area media for a good chunk of time. And I agree that Al's creepier comments have gone over the line for me, too, in the last year or two. I was merely saying that to suggest it was "ridiculous" to think he was a sports authority just wasn't accurate. I think as Al got older (and I think went through a reallly ugly divorce just a few years ago) he adapted a "so what" attitude, and if they ever choose to drop him, he won't be particularly broken either way.

----------


## OKCretro

Al was so good he lasted in KC for all of 6 months.......

----------


## yukong

Soonerdave is right though. Back in his heyday Al was great.  His shows on KTOK were great. He had huge ratings. And when Switzer was coach, Al was the original OU Insider so to speak. He wasn't creepy back then. He was good. And as far as OU sports and the history thereof he was an "authority."  I think as SD said, he doesn't have the fire anymore. But many close to retirement don't have the fire either.

----------


## Pete

Those old enough to remember Al's glory days have a soft spot for him.

Younger people just know him as a somewhat weird dude with a thick east coast accent who doesn't seem to know much about what is currently happening in sports.

----------


## Geographer

> Those old enough to remember Al's glory days have a soft spot for him.
> 
> Younger people just know him as a somewhat weird dude with a thick east coast accent who doesn't seem to know much about what is currently happening in sports.



...or the old guy you'll find drinkin at NY Pizza on Campus Corner on any given night haha.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Those old enough to remember Al's glory days have a soft spot for him.
> 
> Younger people just know him as a somewhat weird dude with a thick east coast accent who doesn't seem to know much about what is currently happening in sports.


"Soft spot" may be too strong, but I get your drift. And he has definitely gotten a little (okay, a lot) weird in the last few years. The "creepy" comment from an earlier is pretty fair, unfortunately. I think even Traber gets uncomfortable with some of Al's weirder tangents.




> Soonerdave is right though. Back in his heyday Al was great. His shows on KTOK were great.


Thanks  :Smile:  The "under 30 crowd" has to keep in mind that in that era there was no Internet, no Facebook, no Twitter, no streaming media, no ESPN, no 24x7 news cycle, and KTOK was an 800 lb gorilla with _national_ prominence for talk radio under then-manager Ken Gaines. When Eschbach would do a remote somewhere, it was a big deal, because media personalities then just didn't make themselves that public - and people showed up in droves. Remotes aren't that big a deal anymore, but when KTOK set up shop for sports remotes - particularly in Dallas during OU-Texas weekend, it was a HUGE deal. Its "meh" these days. 

Obviously, media has changed drastically in the intervening decades...

If all this shakes out as is now being fairly widely reported, and Traber heads to the new station, I can't help but wonder how much longer Al will try to keep it going. I think there was some pretty good synergy in having him hook up with Traber on that late afternoon show, but if Traber is out I'm not sure Al presently has the kind of drawing power they need. They'd almost certainly have to think about pairing him up with someone else, although I'm not sure whom. Purely speculation on my part, of course.

----------


## Geographer

> Remotes aren't that big a deal anymore


Today's remotes are only good for people Traber has challenged to come out and fight him since there's no fence around him.

----------


## bradh

Hey even though I'm only 33, I fondly remember listening to Joel Buschbaum (RIP) on Houston radio discussing the NFL draft long before the internet era  :Smile:

----------


## MrsBacon

> I am hearing rumors that Mike Steely is no longer working for WWLS The Sports Animal Can anyone confirmed that to me.


It's not a rumor....Mike Steely's first day at Tyler Media is 7/22!  Stay tuned to 107.7 for more exciting news!

----------


## MrsBacon

TYLER MEDIA TO LAUNCH NEW SPORTS TALK RADIO

Oklahoma City, Okla.- July 10, 2013-  Tyler Media is proud to announce the future launch of a sports talk radio station in August 2013.

The as yet unnamed station will be on 107.7 FM.   The current format of Classic Rock on 107.7 FM will move to a new frequency and be 104.5 Classic Rock KRXO.  The line-up of Bob and Tom, Cara Rice, Buddy Wiley, Kelso, Unkle Dave and Rick Caldwell are anticipated to make the transition to 104.5 FM.  Tyler Media is currently assessing great sports talent for the new station on 107.7 FM.  
The station will include play by play of OU sports.  NFL games on Sunday, Monday and Thursday nights will also be aired.  Other programming is under consideration.  Tyler will begin announcing local talent for all day parts on the station soon.  
We are excited to expand our portfolio of stations.  A Big League City needs a Big League Sports Station, said Ty Tyler, president of Tyler Media.
Tyler Media was founded in 1965 by Ralph Tyler, and is still a local and family owned business by sons Ty and Tony Tyler.  Tyler Media currently consists of seven radio stations, four television stations, and an outdoor advertising company.

----------


## SoonerDave

You know, just some spitballing here while we await "official" announcements from all involved...

For Cumulus in general and the SA in particular to allow so many of presumably its higher-profile personalities to leave en masse makes me wonder if they're not trying to change their direction anyway. That is, love him or hate him, Traber is a big draw, has strong ratings from what I understand, and no radio station in their right mind would just let that go unless some bigger direction was at hand. And, again, like it or not, I believe the Morning Animal show was/is a pretty good draw for them (even though I will agree it had gotten a little stale as of late). Surely Cumulus didn't let 'em go without _some_ fight? Or perhaps did Tyler get wind that Cumulus was planning some sort of "direction change" for the Animal?

I'm wondering if the SA is deciding they want to be content as an NBA anchor station (for the Thunder), and perhaps transition day-to-day stuff to either other personalities or even migrate more of the canned/national ESPN stuff presently on the AM side over...

As I said, that's strictly spitballing/speculation on my part, absolutely no suggestion that I have any info in that regard. Just wondering.

----------


## Pete

The exodus was a complete surprise to the Sports Animal and I'm very sure they did not want any of those guys to leave.

Traber in particular has been very well-paid by the SA because he does draw very good ratings.

I'm sure they did not plan on this happening and now will be scrambling.

----------


## ctchandler

ThomPaine,
But do you remember Lou Staples when Al was the sports editor at the Oklahoma Journal?  Al came to KTOK as Lou's co-host.  Then Lou committed suicide and then it was just Al Eschbach.
C. T.



> Yup.  That's when I started feeling old.  All of my music is on 1520/92.5!!!  And I remember when "sports radio" _was_ Al Eshbach.  That's it.  Just Al.

----------


## SoonerDave

> The exodus was a complete surprise to the Sports Animal and I'm very sure they did not want any of those guys to leave.
> 
> Traber in particular has been very well-paid by the SA because he does draw very good ratings.
> 
> I'm sure they did not plan on this happening and now will be scrambling.


Fair enough, Pete. Thanks. 

Does radio not do the "no-compete" stuff like the TV folks, ala Mike Morgan when he went from KOCO to KFOR...?

----------


## SoonerDave

> ThomPaine,
> But do you remember Lou Staples when Al was the sports editor at the Oklahoma Journal?  Al came to KTOK as Lou's co-host.  Then Lou committed suicide and then it was just Al Eschbach.
> C. T.


Actually, Al only ran solo for a while and then they (KTOK) brought in Ed Sossen as a cohost. Sossen got in his own variety of hot water and left the market, and that was right at the time KTOK of that era started waning. Al may  have run for a while with Bob Durgin as cohost, but at that point the ol' memory is a little fuzzy  :Smile:

----------


## ctchandler

OKCretro,
To be fair, the station changed formats and eliminated several (if not all) talk shows.  It cost them a lot of money because Al had a pretty good contract.
C. T.



> Al was so good he lasted in KC for all of 6 months.......

----------


## Pete

Radio and TV personalities have employment contracts with expiration dates, and they usually are not more than 1-3 years in term.

There is constant negotiation and renegotiation...  In the case of Traber, I believe he was stalling on his extension while he was working this other deal.

As far as non-compete, you can't prohibit someone from working somewhere else if you they aren't on contract with you.  Often, on-air personalities will get a better deal before their current contract expires, word gets out, and their current employer jerks them off the air to cool their popularity before they start their new job.  But they still have to pay them through the end of the contract unless they come to a mutual agreement.

----------


## ctchandler

SoonerDave,
Lou Staples started sports talk on KTOK as an experiment and it caught on.  He was the host for almost a year before somebody decided to bring Al to the show.  I don't remember Sossen on with Al, are you sure?  I wouldn't bet against you but I was a daily listener and if Ed was with Al, my senility has taken over because I don't remember that.  Sossen had a morning show and he had a charitable project (The Genesis House in N. E. OKC) but there was a scandal of some kind but I don't remember the details.  I also remember Bob Durgin well but don't remember him with Al.
C. T.



> Actually, Al only ran solo for a while and then they (KTOK) brought in Ed Sossen as a cohost. Sossen got in his own variety of hot water and left the market, and that was right at the time KTOK of that era started waning. Al may  have run for a while with Bob Durgin as cohost, but at that point the ol' memory is a little fuzzy

----------


## SoonerDave

> SoonerDave,
> Lou Staples started sports talk on KTOK as an experiment and it caught on.  He was the host for almost a year before somebody decided to bring Al to the show.  I don't remember Sossen on with Al, are you sure?  I wouldn't bet against you but I was a daily listener and if Ed was with Al, my senility has taken over because I don't remember that.  Sossen had a morning show and he had a charitable project (The Genesis House in N. E. OKC) but there was a scandal of some kind but I don't remember the details.  I also remember Bob Durgin well but don't remember him with Al.
> C. T.


Ed Sossen was definitely on the air with Al for quite some time. I remember going to one of KTOKs/Al's remotes in Dallas for an OU Texas weekend, and met Sossen personally, which would have to have made it right at 1980, (possibly?). And I definitely remember the hot water Sossen got in with his Genesis House project; actually there was a perverse irony in that there were allegations of abuse at Genesis which was, itself, a child shelter. Actually, if memory serves, Sossen fought the allegations quite stridently and they were later dropped or disproven, but by that time (as is often the case) the damage had been done and he left the area. 

Bob Durgin had a time with Al, but I think it was very brief. I remember Durgin had a later-evening news-talk show that was very interesting, and he let a certain teenager who was more into news and current events than the average kid call in probably more than he might otherwise  :Smile:  Super nice guy. He left OKC and went back to his home state of Pennsylvania years ago, and I think he's still on the air there. One of the big lightning rods back in that era was John Dayle (sp), who was always going off on his "we didn't land on the moon" business and other similar conspiracy stuff....but that's spiraling off topic, sorry  :Smile: 

(Just on a lark, after I posted this I Google'd ol Bob Durgin's name, and it turns out he just announced his retirement from WHP radio in Harrisburg a few days ago. His KTOK time was mentioned. http://www.pennlive.com/midstate/ind...io_harris.html)

----------


## Pete

Okay, I need to retract a couple of things I said and provide some more info.

The new station is to be called "The Franchise".

Mike Steely's deal is done.  They are in serious talks with Mark Rogers and The Lump.  Could have a deal done in the next day or two, or they may end up getting a good deal to stay with the Sports Animal.  Now that this deal has broken, the SA is likely to get aggressive in trying to keep their people.

Likely that Toby Rowland and Dusty D will be moving since they are the OU broadcast guys (Dusty is rumored to be taking over for Merv Johnson as the color commentator) and The Franchise will be an official OU broadcast station.

Traber is under contract until the fall and the new station can't even talk to him until that expires.  There is mutual interest but he is paid very, very well (much more than anyone else involved) and it's unclear if he's even interested in moving.

----------


## SoonerDave

Great info, Pete. Thanks!

----------


## Edgar

wow, haggling over Traber. what am I missing. Strikes me as an annoying low IQ drama queen.

----------


## BB37

> Okay, I need to retract a couple of things I said and provide some more info.
> 
> The new station is to be called "The Franchise".
> 
> Mike Steely's deal is done.  They are in serious talks with Mark Rogers and The Lump.  Could have a deal done in the next day or two, or they may end up getting a good deal to stay with the Sports Animal.  Now that this deal has broken, the SA is likely to get aggressive in trying to keep their people.
> 
> Likely that Toby Rowland and Dusty D will be moving since they are the OU broadcast guys (Dusty is rumored to be taking over for Merv Johnson as the color commentator) and The Franchise will be an official OU broadcast station.


That wouldn't be a surprise; can't imagine OU allowing it's broadcast employees to compete with it's broadcast partners.

----------


## yukong

> Fair enough, Pete. Thanks. 
> 
> Does radio not do the "no-compete" stuff like the TV folks, ala Mike Morgan when he went from KOCO to KFOR...?


No compete clauses are now void and unenforceable via state law and multiple court cases. Once a contract expires, the on air talent are free agents. They can go anywhere. If you will recall, KFOR's helicopter guy Jim Gardner informed KFOR that he was going to 9 after his contract expired. He had almost a year left on his contract. KFOR pulled him from the air and paid him to sit during that time as they didn't want to put him on the air knowing he was going to the competition. 

I figure Jim T could meet informally with Tyler and get things in principal ironed out even though he is still under contract just as Gardner and David Payne did.

----------


## SoonerDave

Interesting.Wonder if things broke more quickly than Tyler anticipated.....

----------


## Tydude

Lost Ogle is reporting that Mark Rodgers is staying with the Sports Animal

----------


## traxx

First off; The Franchise sounds stupid. Tyler needs to hire some new marketing guys or something.

I like the idea of Toby and Dusty being on the FM dial where I can receive the signal much better. I really wish that TJ would be able to come over with Toby because I think he really adds something to Toby's show. TJ has a tendancy to break up the monotony from time to time. It would also be cool if DD could bring Teddy. I liked Steely when he had his own show in the middle of the day back in the '90s. So hopefully this rejuevenates Steely and he can be good again. I think he got bored with the morning animals a long time ago. I hope Traber, Mark Rogers et. al. stay at the Urinal as they would ruin any coolness that the new station might have.

----------


## soonerguru

> It's been awhile since I looked into radio ads, but IIRC, KRXO was one of the most successful formats out there.  Surprising that sports talk would be where they'd go.  Of course if they keep the format mostly the same as the Animal, they ran a ridiculous amount of commercials, so that might be where things pay off?


Surprising? Isn't their audience dying?

----------


## soonerguru

> wow, haggling over Traber. what am I missing. Strikes me as an annoying low IQ drama queen.


Unfortunately, there is a broad audience of people out there who identify with this.

----------


## Tydude

markrsports: Happy to say, looks like I'll be hanging around the @sportsanimal a little while longer.

----------


## Edgar

that's the problem, the SA stockpiles all the talent and then gives us 8 hrs/day of Al and Jim and next to no tramel, Carey Murdock Rhode etc

----------


## DQSooner

There is mutual interest but he is paid very, very well (much more than anyone else involved) and it's unclear if he's even interested in moving.[/QUOTE]

Re-read this sentence and tell me how there can be mutual interest if it is unclear that Traber is even interested in moving....

----------


## ou48A

I really hope the new sport station doesn’t hire too many of the WWLS personality and particularly the more polarizing people. 
Otherwise they will just be bring the same old, long worn out, problems to the new station that many fans have grown to hate.
 Its time for a fresh perspective.

----------


## ou48A

I would really like to see the new sport station carry OU M&W basketball on its FM signal along with OU baseball. 
They should all be able to be heard though out the entire OKC market.

----------


## mdeand

My only hope is that the next sports talk station to arrive actually do some interviews (coaches, players, owners, etc.), instead of being just a bunch of uninformed guys sitting around wanting to hear themselves talk.

----------


## SoonerDave

It is already weird to hear leftover Steely commercials on the Animal, considering he's been gone for about three weeks now. 

And, once again, our good friend "Ty"Dude "breaks" the story (tweet?) about someone from the Animal going/not going to "Ty"ler Media  :Smile:  C'mon, TyDude, come clean  :Smile:   You ARE Tyler media. Admit it. C'mon, you know you want to  :Smile: 

(All in good fun).

----------


## traxx

> My only hope is that the next sports talk station to arrive actually do some interviews (coaches, players, owners, etc.), instead of being just a bunch of uninformed guys sitting around wanting to hear themselves talk.


Toby on KREF does a lot of interviews of OU coaches and players. I actually wish he'd do less. I'm far more entertained when he and TJ just riff on the stories of the day. Dusty and Teddy do a fair share of interviews too. Especially with guys they used to play with in college and the NFL. They also do interviews with OU players that have gone to the NFL.

There's hope for this new station of Mark Rogers won't be there.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Toby on KREF does a lot of interviews of OU coaches and players. I actually wish he'd do less. I'm far more entertained when he and TJ just riff on the stories of the day. Dusty and Teddy do a fair share of interviews too. Especially with guys they used to play with in college and the NFL. They also do interviews with OU players that have gone to the NFL.
> 
> There's hope for this new station of Mark Rogers won't be there.


And I think _right here_ typifies the split in the general sports talk audience. You've got one side that absolutely _hates_  the way Jim, Al, BBJ et al tell stories about their sports/sports media experiences and wants more hard interviews, but then you've got the other side that wants _fewer_ interviews and actually _likes_ the stories. Seems to me that's precisely the "niche" Tyler plans to fill - trying to draw a delicate balance between the two extremes - _just enough_ talk and _just_ enough interview/harder sports. 

Be very interesting to see how it works out, but if it ends up being an OU apologist/homer station, even I as an OU fan won't be interested. I'm just not an all-is-always-sweetness-and-light OU fan. I want honest assessments, and sometimes that means pointing out where OU has problems, but some fans think that's sacrilege. 

We'll see how it goes.

----------


## Tydude

John Rhode is leaving the Oklahoman and joining the new station

----------


## SoonerDave

Steely and Rohde on a morning show could be absolutely killer. Love that idea.

----------


## ou48A

> And I think _right here_ typifies the split in the general sports talk audience. You've got one side that absolutely _hates_  the way Jim, Al, BBJ et al tell stories about their sports/sports media experiences and wants more hard interviews, but then you've got the other side that wants _fewer_ interviews and actually _likes_ the stories. Seems to me that's precisely the "niche" Tyler plans to fill - trying to draw a delicate balance between the two extremes - _just enough_ talk and _just_ enough interview/harder sports. 
> 
> Be very interesting to see how it works out, but if it ends up being an OU apologist/homer station, even I as an OU fan won't be interested. I'm just not an all-is-always-sweetness-and-light OU fan. *I want honest assessments, and sometimes that means pointing out where OU has problems*, but some fans think that's sacrilege. 
> 
> We'll see how it goes.


I want honest assessments too and with the pointing out of the problems at OU.... but I also what to hear about what going well.....
I want to hear this delivered without declarations of war and with out the personal feuds that we have sometime heard on WWLS.

----------


## SoonerDave

> There is mutual interest but he is paid very, very well (much more than anyone else involved) and it's unclear if he's even interested in moving.


Re-read this sentence and tell me how there can be mutual interest if it is unclear that Traber is even interested in moving....[/QUOTE]

See what you mean, but I think the intent was perhaps in the vein of "Not looking to go anywhere, but if they call I won't hang up the phone in their ear."

----------


## Pete

> There is mutual interest but he is paid very, very well (much more than anyone else involved) and it's unclear if he's even interested in moving.


Re-read this sentence and tell me how there can be mutual interest if it is unclear that Traber is even interested in moving....[/QUOTE]

Yes, that was confusing.

And actually, I know he is interested but can't act on anything until his contract is up this fall.

And in the end, he may be offered enough money that he's stay with the SA, ala Mark Rodgers.

However, I know he doesn't get along with the SA management and I think the new station will make him a very generous offer.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Re-read this sentence and tell me how there can be mutual interest if it is unclear that Traber is even interested in moving....


Yes, that was confusing.

And actually, I know he is interested but can't act on anything until his contract is up this fall.

And in the end, he may be offered enough money that he's stay with the SA, ala Mark Rodgers.

*However, I know he doesn't get along with the SA management and I think the new station will make him a very generous offer.*[/QUOTE]

This, to me, could be pretty telling going forward. I'd think they would (and do) put up with a LOT with Traber, but the ratings always made it worthwhile. I wonder if the SA is at a point where they are willing to risk the loss of ratings and move on without him, carrying on as a sports station that anchors the Thunder network (and as such disallows anything negative), or if they feel they still need Traber in their fold. Conversely, would he be hamstrung to not speak ill of OU were he to go to Tyler (as the new station would be part of the OU network). Seems to me if Tyler wanted him, he'd want considerable latitude to say what he wanted. I think he could easily live without the radio gig entirely. 

I know I'm in a minority here, but I (generally) enjoy Traber's show. If he goes on too much of one of his rants, I just turn it off for a while. But when he does his baseball show, and brings in some pretty decent sportswriter names, or talks about insights only a former pro player could have, I think it makes for good radio. Then again, maybe I'm just easily entertained  :Smile: 
Guess my point is I'm not looking for discussions about nuclear fusion on a sports talk station I use as workaday background.

This will be a very, very interesting negotiation going forward.

----------


## traxx

> And I think _right here_ typifies the split in the general sports talk audience. You've got one side that absolutely _hates_  the way Jim, Al, BBJ et al tell stories about their sports/sports media experiences and wants more hard interviews, but then you've got the other side that wants _fewer_ interviews and actually _likes_ the stories. Seems to me that's precisely the "niche" Tyler plans to fill - trying to draw a delicate balance between the two extremes - _just enough_ talk and _just_ enough interview/harder sports. 
> 
> Be very interesting to see how it works out, but if it ends up being an OU apologist/homer station, *even I as an OU fan* won't be interested. I'm just not an all-is-always-sweetness-and-light OU fan. I want honest assessments, and sometimes that means pointing out where OU has problems, but some fans think that's sacrilege. 
> 
> We'll see how it goes.


You're an OU fan? I had no idea.

I feel like Toby isn't quite as honest with his take on OU since he's now the voice of the Sooners. And maybe he can't be. Perhaps his boss at OU has explicitly told him this. I'm an OU fan but I also don't want hosts telling me everything is great with Sooner Nation when I know it's not.

----------


## traxx

> I want honest assessments too and with the pointing out of the problems at OU.... but I also what to hear about what going well.....
> I want to hear this delivered without declarations of war and with out the personal feuds that we have sometime heard on WWLS.


This

----------


## SoonerDave

> *You're an OU fan? I had no idea.*


I hide it very well, don't I?  :Smile:  Sports doesn't come up *quite* that much around here, so... 





> I feel like Toby isn't quite as honest with his take on OU since he's now the voice of the Sooners. *And maybe he can't be*. Perhaps his boss at OU has explicitly told him this. I'm an OU fan but I also don't want hosts telling me everything is great with Sooner Nation when I know it's not.


Strongly suspect this is true. 

I remember years ago when John Brooks was PBP for OU, and there was a particularly bad stretch of the latter Switzer years, and one game in particular where OU just played horribly. Brooks went on an on-air, during-game rant (well, rant may be too strong) about how _something_ was wrong, this wasn't how OU played, etc., and I think that put him on the permanent hit list with OU higher ups at that time. Wasn't too long after the whole broadcast rights contract was pulled and given to a different entity.

Point is OU arguably controls/monitors their public "persona" (much?) more closely than the Thunder, and a theoretical Traber to Tyler scenario in that vein might be very touchy if Traber decides to go after, say, a questionable coaching decision in a game, or something of that vein. Could be that the on-air latitude he's given (from either station) to speak "honestly" may be at least as important as the $$$ they throw at him.

----------


## mdeand

Rohde's move is a plus for sports talk radio. But, the reason Rohde and Tramel are so good on the radio is because their day jobs have them interviewing and collecting information (so, will that change for JR?). That's what sets them apart from the Traber's of the world, who don't collect anything. They just expel.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Rohde's move is a plus for sports talk radio. But, the reason Rohde and Tramel are so good on the radio is because their day jobs have them interviewing and collecting information (so, will that change for JR?). That's what sets them apart from the Traber's of the world, who don't collect anything. They just expel.


Have to believe Rohde negotiated some sort of component about actual sports coverage in his contract. Heck, I'd have to think any of those on-air folks would have latitude to go just about any local (or even nearby) event they wanted, for that matter.

----------


## ou48A

> Rohde's move is a plus for sports talk radio. But, the reason *Rohde and Tramel are so good on the radio is because their day jobs have them interviewing and collecting information* (so, will that change for JR?). *That's what sets them apart from the Traber's of the world*, who don't collect anything. They just expel.


I have got to strongly agree with this.....^
Plus as columnists they are more accustom to putting a little more thought into what they convey instead of mindless rants like  Traber is prone to.

----------


## SoonerDave

Have not heard anything new on this in a few days, other than Rohde heading to the new station. One thing I was wondering this morning is if anyone has heard anything about Craig Humphreys future status with the Animal? I notice today that he is (so far) not at all involved in their coverage of the British Open, and heaven knows if there's something golf related, Craig is normally all over it. To me, his absence is conspicuous. Or is it just coincidence?

Tydude, you hear anything?

----------


## Tydude

Craig never covers the British open for the Sports Animal.He only covers the Master.

----------


## traxx

Craig is brutal to listen to. He seems to be a nice guy and all but just brutal to listen to. When I listened to the SA, he just read the sports page. I've tuned into a few Thunder pregame shows and it's the same thing, he just goes down the stat sheet and offers little to no insight.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Craig is brutal to listen to. He seems to be a nice guy and all but just brutal to listen to. When I listened to the SA, he just read the sports page. I've tuned into a few Thunder pregame shows and it's the same thing, he just goes down the stat sheet and offers little to no insight.


See, I've never understood this. Lots of people really dislike Craig Humphreys, but I don't get why. He isn't that "brutal" to me - usually has decent information to back his opinions, etc. I mean, no big deal, to each his own, but I see a lot of the _really intense_ dislike for him and I guess that's what I don't get. I realize the SA must agree as he is hardly ever on-air anymore.

----------


## traxx

> See, I've never understood this. Lots of people really dislike Craig Humphreys, but I don't get why. He isn't that "brutal" to me - usually has decent information to back his opinions, etc. I mean, no big deal, to each his own, but I see a lot of the _really intense_ dislike for him and I guess that's what I don't get. I realize the SA must agree as he is hardly ever on-air anymore.


Like I said, no judgement on him. He seems like a nice enough guy. I just don't like him on the radio. But that's not to say he's a whole lot worse than Jim or Al. I don't like him for the reasons stated above and he doesn't have a very good on air voice. Come to think of it, many on the SA don't have a good on air voice - Al, Jim, Craig, BBJ.

----------


## OklahomaNick

BTW: I think we should change the name of this thread. Don't know if anyone else saw it but the Thunder just announced an agreement with the Sports Animal extending their exclusive right to carry the Thunder:

Thunder, Sports Animal Renew Partnership | THE OFFICIAL SITE OF THE OKLAHOMA CITY THUNDER


Thunder, Sports Animal Renew Partnership

WWLS-FM to remain flagship station of Thunder Radio Network
Oklahoma City, Thursday July 18, 2013 - The Oklahoma City Thunder and Cumulus Media have signed a multi-year agreement that allows WWLS 98.1 FM (The Sports Animal) in Oklahoma City to continue as the flagship radio station of the Oklahoma City Thunder Radio Network, the Thunder and Cumulus announced today. As they have been since 2008, all Thunder preseason, regular-season and postseason games will be carried live on The Sports Animal.
All Thunder games will also be broadcast on The Sports Animal's sister station KWPN-ESPN Radio 640 AM, in addition to a dozen other stations across the state and region that make up the Thunder Radio Network. Veteran NBA broadcaster Matt Pinto will return for his sixth season as the radio play-by-play voice of the Thunder.

"We are proud and excited to continue our strong relationship with Cumulus and The Sports Animal," said Thunder Vice President of Corporate Communications and Community Relations Dan Mahoney. "They are the leaders in sports radio in Oklahoma, with passion and excitement for Thunder Basketball."

"When Cumulus Media acquired these stations back in 2011, our then-pre-existing Thunder alliance was one of the first things the company identified as most exciting. Consequently, the extension of our Thunder relationship was enthusiastically supported, especially when considering the partnership’s significant impacts on both listenership and advertising revenues, not to mention the thrill provided to our employees from being associated with a brand recognized worldwide!” said Cumulus Media Market Manager Larry Bastida.

In addition to game broadcasts and pre- and postgame shows, The Sports Animal will continue to carry “Thunder Insider,” a weekly program devoted to the team. Beginning this season, Matt Pinto will host a weekly call-in Thunder talk show and the station will provide a live stream of Thunder games via its website thesportsanimal.com. That stream will be limited to a 75-mile radius around Oklahoma City.

Thunder coverage on The Sports Animal also includes daily reports from Thunder practices, player interviews and regular on-air appearances by Pinto and the team's FOX Sports Oklahoma TV broadcast team of Brian Davis and Grant Long.

Live Spanish-language broadcasts of Thunder home games will continue on Cumulus station WKY 930 AM (La Indomable) in Oklahoma City. Veteran broadcaster Eleno Ornelas will return to provide play-by-play. Ornelas also serves as the Spanish-language announcer for the Texas Rangers.

ABOUT CUMULUS MEDIA
Cumulus Media (NASDAQ: CMLS) is the largest pure-play radio broadcaster in the United States with approximately 525 stations in 110 markets, a fully-distributed programming network serving more than 5,500 affiliates nationwide and SweetJack, the local deals platform that will serve 200 U.S. markets. Cumulus strives to create the next generation radio broadcasting and digital enterprise based on great people and technological excellence. Cumulus provides high-quality local programming choices for listeners and advertisers, challenging career environments for employees and value opportunities for shareholders. For more information, visit cumulus.com.

----------


## okcboomer

> My only hope is that the next sports talk station to arrive actually do some interviews (coaches, players, owners, etc.), instead of being just a bunch of uninformed guys sitting around wanting to hear themselves talk.


Sorry but can't disagree more.  It's painful to hear  coach speak no matter who it is, no matter who's interviewing.  And players are told what to say and aren't going to give any meaningful information. ( this goes for radio, tv, local, national )  Might as well listen to commercials, you'll get more out of them.

----------


## Tydude

TheLostOgle: Sports Radio Update: I've confirmed that @lumponwwls will be joining Mike Steely and John Rohde at the new 107.7FM sports station...

----------


## Tydude

> BTW: I think we should change the name of this thread. Don't know if anyone else saw it but the Thunder just announced an agreement with the Sports Animal extending their exclusive right to carry the Thunder:
> 
> Thunder, Sports Animal Renew Partnership | THE OFFICIAL SITE OF THE OKLAHOMA CITY THUNDER
> 
> 
> Thunder, Sports Animal Renew Partnership
> 
> WWLS-FM to remain flagship station of Thunder Radio Network
> Oklahoma City, Thursday July 18, 2013 - The Oklahoma City Thunder and Cumulus Media have signed a multi-year agreement that allows WWLS 98.1 FM (The Sports Animal) in Oklahoma City to continue as the flagship radio station of the Oklahoma City Thunder Radio Network, the Thunder and Cumulus announced today. As they have been since 2008, all Thunder preseason, regular-season and postseason games will be carried live on The Sports Animal.
> ...


I have started that post in the sports section of this site

----------


## jedicurt

> Sorry but can't disagree more.  It's painful to hear  coach speak no matter who it is, no matter who's interviewing.  And players are told what to say and aren't going to give any meaningful information. ( this goes for radio, tv, local, national )  Might as well listen to commercials, you'll get more out of them.


not if done correctly.   NFL Radio on Sirus has been surprisingly good at making great quality interviews work with coaches and players

----------


## SoonerDave

Notice that this thread has gone quiet as it seems the new station isn't slated to go online until August....but since tomorrow is 1 August, thought I'd bring this one back and see if there were any new developments. Anyone know when the station will go live?

Assuming nothing else changes, fans of the existing KRXO that's rumored to move to the 104.5 frequency under a (very) low power transmitter are likely to be very frustrated. I've got a station set to this and try to catch it for a minute or two just to hear if anything is/has happened, and it's a staticky, hard-to-pick-up mess. Not a big deal for me personally as I'm not a classic rock fan, but I suspect those who did like it may have trouble picking it up assuming it moves as the rumors indicate. 

Minor tidbit: Lump changed his Twitter handle a few days ago to @lumponsports from @lumponwwls. I don't have anything against him personally (think his actual name is Jay Lynch), but I was kinda hoping his personal brand of humor might stay at the Animal. He's a nice guy, but his brand of humor wears thin on me very, very quickly. I was hoping of a morning show with just Steely and Rohde, which I think has a great chance to have a good balance of Steely's previous brand of dry humor (as he showed on the Animal back during his midday show stint) and Rohde's sports journalism bent. Lump going over suggests some of the scatalogical/sex-oriented humor may go along, which is kinda disappointing. Realize some folks like that, but I don't. Or, at least, a little goes a long, long way.

----------


## BoulderSooner

lump steely and rohde will be the morning show ..  107.7 current programing will switch to 104.5 in mid august with a 1 week (around) simulcast   following that the sports station will launch

----------


## iambecoming

The Katt has started running commercials about the switch welcoming back "XO" listeners.  They also just ran one saying they are having a get together at one of the Louie's in OKC on August 13th and for anyone that brought a sticker or shirt from the station moving (to the frequency power of a shop vac as the DJ put it) they'd replace it with a Katt one. Ended by saying they'd still be on the air the day after so maybe that's when the switch happens.

----------


## yukong

FYI.  Lump's real name is Dave Hernandez.   Jay Lynch was just a radio name just as Lump.

----------


## ou48A

What ever happened to PORK?
 He seemed like a decent guy.

----------


## Stew

> What ever happened to PORK?
>  He seemed like a decent guy.


They let him go. He was not too happy about it. As far as I know he hasn't returned to the air unless something's changed in the last six months. I agree, I thought the guy was awesome.

----------


## SoonerDave

Pretty sure Pork was a victim of the cuts that went around when Cumulus first bought the station. He seemed like a good guy.

----------


## Tydude

The Station had budget cuts and Pork was let go.

----------


## ou48A

I knew Pork was let go but nobody seems to know his current location and what he might be doing? 
The new sports station might want to give him a look?

----------


## Stew

> I knew Pork was let go but nobody seems to know his current location and what he might be doing? 
> The new sports station might want to give him a look?


He's on Facebook. Http://www.facebook.com/effinp

----------


## Tydude

TheLostOgle: 1. I believe the new station is going to be called 107.7FM "The Franchise." Pretend some guy saying that in a deep voice or something. TheLostOgle: 2. Sam Mayes (@AllmericanMayes) is apparently joining the new station. This will appeal to the "OSU Homer" demographic.
TheLostOgle: 3. Randy Heitz, occasional fill-in host and long time behind the scenes guy for the Sports Animal, is moving as well.
TheLostOgle: 4. No lie, Brent Skarky may join the station as an on-air personality. I asked the Skarkster for comment, and he climbed up a tree to hide.

----------


## SoonerDave

> TheLostOgle: 1. I believe the new station is going to be called 107.7FM "The Franchise." Pretend some guy saying that in a deep voice or something.


Think that concurs with what Pete posted earlier in the thread. Figure there's bound to be a domain purchase for a website before much longer.

----------


## ou48A

> TheLostOgle: 3. Randy Heitz, occasional fill-in host and long time behind the scenes guy for the Sports Animal, is moving as well.
> .


Good for Randy.
He's nice guy and he knows a lot about OU baseball.

----------


## MWCGuy

> The Katt has started running commercials about the switch welcoming back "XO" listeners.  They also just ran one saying they are having a get together at one of the Louie's in OKC on August 13th and for anyone that brought a sticker or shirt from the station moving (to the frequency power of a shop vac as the DJ put it) they'd replace it with a Katt one. Ended by saying they'd still be on the air the day after so maybe that's when the switch happens.


Rock stations in OKC are pretty much dead to me. The Katt is playing nothing but, Ed Hardy Skinny Jeans rock with a few old worn out 70's and 80's tunes to keep the Joe Dirt crowd tuned in.

KRXO plays worn out classic rock that most people have stacked in there itunes or mp3 libraries. The brew was good in the beginning then came the mix of the Ed Hardy Skinny Jeans rock. Then to make matters worse you have listen to Nikki Sixx's crappy show at night. Anymore, whhen I want to here rock, I fire up iTunes. 

The only okc music station I listen to anymore is KOMA because they play such a wide variety of music. I expect Tyler to re-tool magic to a easy listening light rock station in due time because they have achieved such a balance to KOMA. They will probably try make a few changes at KRXO as well. 

It should be noted Cumulus is going through some rough times. From what I understand investors are not happy with decisions of the current CEO.  In the end they may be a good thing for OKC. Maybe local investors will buy a few of the stations up and bring back local radio. We had good local radio in the 70s and 80s in this city back when radio stations competed with each other instead of national corporations plugging in a format that is a cookie cutter of other markets of the same size.

----------


## warreng88

I wish the new station would bring in someone like Desmond Mason to talk about Thunder basketball. He is living here and doing his art thing, but I am sure he would have time for a two hour time frame dedicated to college and pro basketball. Of course, pair him with someone like John Rhode to carry the conversation with the listeners.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I wish the new station would bring in someone like Desmond Mason to talk about Thunder basketball. He is living here and doing his art thing, but I am sure he would have time for a two hour time frame dedicated to college and pro basketball. Of course, pair him with someone like John Rhode to carry the conversation with the listeners.


I'm very curious how much Thunder "stuff" will occupy the new station's content. On the one hand, its an unmistakeable part of the Oklahoma City mindset, and will mandate some level of coverage from any station presuming to call itself a "sports" station, but given that the Thunder just re-upped with the Animal for all it's anchor stuff, they may opt not to give it as much time. 

On the other hand, you could make a case that there's a market to be served about "honest" Thunder assessments from media members not (directly or otherwise) paid by the team. Like him or hate him, Traber has not been the least bit hesitant to criticize the Thunder's play, coaching, or management, but beyond that there's very much a "company line" from the Animal on other things re the Thunder. An opposing, "unconflicted" view might draw a _lot_ of interest.

Should be very interesting to see how they carve that out. Looks like Steely and Rohde are going to be the morning show, with Sam Mayes in a mid-morning slot, and whether they can persuade Traber to jump ship is still out there until his contract is up in October.

----------


## OklahomaNick

Anybody hearing when the new 107.7 station will launch?

----------


## SoonerDave

> Anybody hearing when the new 107.7 station will launch?


Current rumor, and I stress that's all it is, is somewhere around 13 August. Don't think there's been any official announcement, however.

----------


## BorisYeltsin

If they are giving shows to Sam Mayes, Brent skarkey and Lump that station will implode as fast as you can say Hindenburg.

----------


## MWCGuy

> If they are giving shows to Sam Mayes, Brent skarkey and Lump that station will implode as fast as you can say Hindenburg.


Even if it crashes and burns it will give the Sports Animal the kick in the pants it needs to actually provide some form of entertainment. I stopped listening years ago because it's not sports anymore. They yammer on about stupid crap and then talk about how great OU. People want to here more than that. There are other sports to cover and you can't stay on the same topic for three hours straight. Any good talk host knows you have to set a time limit for each topic and move on to something else.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Even if it crashes and burns it will give the Sports Animal the kick in the pants it needs to actually provide some form of entertainment. I stopped listening years ago *because it's not sports anymore. They yammer on about stupid crap and then talk about how great OU*. People want to here more than that. There are other sports to cover and you can't stay on the same topic for three hours straight. Any good talk host knows you have to set a time limit for each topic and move on to something else.


You and I must listen to a different Sports Animal. They've been talking Big 12 football in general and Johnny Manziel in particular for the hour or so I've had them on the air this morning. All sports. Over the last several days/weeks, I've heard consistent discussion about how low OU's talent level has become, and how thin they are in DT. Now, they've shifted to the SEC and are talking about Alabama and the fact they are such a prohibitive favorite to return to the BCS title game, and now they're talking about how the Baylor program has turned around.

No small amount of time these days is given to the Thunder, which is understandable given their recently renewed affiliation with them. Not being a huge NBA fan, I even find myself tiring of that topic, perhaps primarily because I realize Thunder ownership isn't planning to make any significant moves to improve the team, and I don't pretend (nor, in all honesty care enough) to understand all the intricacies of salary caps and luxury taxes, but the point is they talk about it plenty as well. 

Point is I hear a lot of generalizations about the Animal, everyone seems to "know" how bad they are, but when I actually _listen_ to them, the generalizations don't match reality. I freely acknowledge I listen to them probably more than most, because I'd rather listen to the Animal than the klackety-klack of keyboards all day, but I consider myself a pretty objective listener, and a great many of the things I read here about them just aren't accurate. Not at all saying they're perfect or can't stand improvement, and I have no personal affiliation with them whatsoever, but what I'm hearing just doesn't match what I see here many times. 

The OSU fans say Traber is an OSU hater and he's in OU's pocket, while the OU fans say he's an OU hater and is in OSU's pocket, which can't both be true. Some say all the Animal talks is OU football, but a good part of yesterday's show(s) were taken with the ARod situation and MLB. Again, nothing to do with OU, still sports, and it was not a secondary topic of conversation. 

Amid all the insistence of how bad things are, many of the purported positions are mutually exclusive extremes. Reality for the Animal is somewhere in the middle.

----------


## okcboomer

So does this change mean 1.  Less commercials. 2. The hosts actually do their homework and know what they're talking about and 3. No coach/player interviews?   If not, I'll continue to pay my xm radio subscription.

----------


## SoonerDave

The new 104.5 FM frequency has "gone live" here in OKC and is airing a simulcast of KRXO 107.7. Its actually been on a couple of days - I think it was Friday when I first noticed it, and just neglected to post. 

Would think the 13 Aug start date for the new station seems a pretty sound guesstimate at this point.

----------


## Paule4ou

The Franchise 107.7 Sports Radio

----------


## ou48A

Is there any word on when the new station (107.7) will switch to its new sports format?
I thought it was are ready suppose to be on air by now?

----------


## kwhey

It starts tomorrow (Aug. 20).

----------


## iambecoming

> It starts tomorrow (Aug. 20).


Any idea on what time the switch takes place?  Still playing Bob & Tom currently.

This site claims the switch takes place next Monday.

KRXO Begins 104.5 Move; Details Of New ?Franchise?

----------


## ThomPaine

> Any idea on what time the switch takes place?  Still playing Bob & Tom currently.
> 
> This site claims the switch takes place next Monday.
> 
> KRXO Begins 104.5 Move; Details Of New ?Franchise?


Interested to hear from this "Mike Stelly" person...

----------


## traxx

I heard today that the switch was to take place on Aug. 25. A little odd since that's a Sunday.

----------


## Tydude

the switch is happening 2:00 PM tomorrow.

----------


## kwhey

> I wish the new station would bring in someone like Desmond Mason to talk about Thunder basketball.


You got your wish.  He may not have a show but he is going to cover the NBA and Thunder for the new station.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I've been listening since about 3pm today.  Good stuff so far.  Just nice to hear other opinions from fresh voices.

----------


## kwhey

> I've been listening since about 3pm today.  Good stuff so far.  Just nice to hear other opinions from fresh voices.


Agreed.  So much better than guys giving it up to themselves, their political beliefs or name that tune.  Actual sports talk without the seemly hour long commercial breaks.

----------


## soonergeezer

> I turned it off several years ago, when Al was smacking B-B-Q and talking at the same time..that did it for me..only time I listen now is on the drive home after a game to hear the Thunder recap.


  I am so glad to see someone else respond to eschbach and one of his most irritating habits.  Between his lip-smacking and acting like a 5 year old about half the time, I end up switching stations.

----------


## John1744

I'm not too in the know on radio stuff but I'm guessing 107.7 frequency is a very powerful frequency? I know I could hear KRXO way outside OKC before and now that it's on 104.5 I get about 60% static on KRXO outside OKC even just in Harrah and far MWC. Really disappointing.

----------


## SoonerQueen

So far I have been impressed listening to 107.7 sports. You can listen to the stream online too. Just go to the website, click on the under construction page and another page will show up with the streaming link. I like Tony and company a lot. Kinda been switching back and forth between stations. I agree, Desmond Mason would be good for any of the sports stations.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I am so glad to see someone else respond to eschbach and one of his most irritating habits.  Between *his lip-smacking* and acting like a 5 year old about half the time, I end up switching stations.


The last time I listened was when Al was smacking BBQ somewhere...... that was it for me, haven't listened since. Glad I'm not the only one that felt that way.

----------


## ou48A

Much of the new sport station is better than WWLS, particularly in the PM hours.

So many people have been alienated by WWLS that 107.7 will eventually capture significant market share in the local sport talk show market. It's just a matter of time before major advertisers start realizing this.

----------


## Tydude

WWLS isn't going anywhere because of they affiliate with OKC Thunder.

----------


## MWCGuy

There is enough room in this market for two sports stations in Oklahoma City. I predict both will do pretty well as time goes on. WWLS has not really had a competitor that will give them a run for their money. Sure the Ref and Fox Sports are competition but, there not on FM and there not as strong as WWLS is. WWLS has been asleep at the wheel for several years because of no real competition. Competition is a good thing in radio because you know you have to keep your audience listening. You can't ramble on about your wife and kids, the tv show you watched last night and where you have been on vacation. If you know your audience could flip to listen to the other guys you will find something interesting to talk about.

I am really surprised Jim Traber has last as long as he has on sports radio. When I listened to his talk show on WKY when it was current events and politics he was a complete bore. He even brought his wife in a couple of days a week and it was even more boring. It was the equivalent of listening to two people sitting down for coffee in a restaurant talking about nothing.

----------


## kwhey

Traber is a knucklehead.  God forbid you have a differing opinion on something.  If you do you are either 1) an idiot 2) a spineless amoeba or 3) yells over the caller or cuts them off or 4) challenges listeners to come to his location for a fight.  The stuff just got old really quick.  I turned off that station about a year ago.

----------


## ou48A

> WWLS isn't going anywhere because of they affiliate with OKC Thunder.


It will be interesting to see how that goes once some of the better players grow old and they go though the down cycle that most professional franchises go though... This will happen at about the same time  the newness of having an NBA team in town wears off.

 WWLS will probably survive but in a much weaker state (with much lower ratings) than the dominate potion they enjoyed for decades.

----------


## ou48A

> Traber is a knucklehead.  God forbid you have a differing opinion on something.  If you do you are either 1) an idiot 2) a spineless amoeba or 3) yells over the caller or cuts them off or 4) challenges listeners to come to his location for a fight.  The stuff just got old really quick.  I turned off that station about a year ago.


Many people who would be quality callers don't  call in because several of the WWLS host have a tendency to treat their callers in rude ways. Then they wonder why they don't get many good callers.
WWLS and particularly Rodgers and Trabber pretty much attract the same people who like a  Jerry Springer TV show.
 But there are a lot of people who enjoy the drama of a train wreck.

----------


## td25er

The Franchise is so freaking much better.  Not having to listen to BBJ, Rogers, Traber, Al has been amazing.  Not having to hear about Tiger Woods, Danica Patrick, and Tony Romo=fantastic.

----------


## KenRagsdale

Many years ago, when I was taking my son to baseball practice/games, I would tune into the "Sports Animal."  It was usually late afternoon and early evening.  Eschbach would goad the other on-air talent into commenting about some pornographic movie.  With my son in the car, that was enough for me.  I stopped listening to him then, and do not listen to him now.

----------


## SoonerDave

A few thoughts on the early "Franchise" offerings - 

Morning show is a virtual slam dunk with Steely and Rohde. Seems that Lump has been tamed at least some. Surprised to hear them really go after the Animal by name so early on, and attack their "15-minute commercial segments" so quickly. Easy choice to pick them over the new crew running the Morning Animals.

Sam Mayes is coming into his own as a midday host. Think he will continue to improve as time progresses.

Afternoon show with Tony Casillas...jury is still out. Think Casillas _could_ be really good, with his OU and NFL insights, but it seems a little tentative right now. Have to let this one grow/mature a bit. Right now, suspect Traber/Animal (hate them or not) will continue to have the ratings edge here.

----------

